# disinfectant



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hey was just wondering what u guys use to clean your mice cages/tanks etc? at the moment i use spray stuff out the local petshop. is there any homemade remedies i could use?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Bleach diluted in water.

I run the wheels and water bottles through the dishwasher to clean them.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

miltons sterilising solution,which is just a bleach safe enough for babies,no need to rinse it off.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats great, thanks


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Vinegar and peroxide, stored separately and sprayed on the surface one after the other.

http://www.michaelandjudystouffer.com/j ... inegar.htm



> In tests run at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University, pairing the two mists killed virtually all Salmonella, Shigella, or E. coli bacteria on heavily contaminated food and surfaces when used in this fashion, making this spray combination more effective at killing these potentially lethal bacteria than chlorine bleach or any commercially available kitchen cleaner.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use diluted bleach as well.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

For the tanks I like Soft Scrub w/bleach. For the wheels, food dishes, etc. I use Clorox Clean-up and then rinsed it really well.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i use normal dettol anti bac spray the one they say is safe to use on highchairs, i have a baby bottle electric steam seriliser i use on the water bottles


----------

